# New garage... so far



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Well moved into new pad last June with toddler and another one on the Watson from then until after Xmas has been fairly hectic gettin settled and new arrival to contend with but have started making progress now.

Single garage with internal around 19x11 feet, cavity wall but didn't realise builder wasn't insulating :-( would have loved big enuff to store Both my Calibra and cavalier but it is what it is

Got a double radiator in and left that I can plumb a sink for hot/cold feed, other than that bog basic single tube light and single double socket



Picked up a job lot of insulation for £20











Hateful itchy job... friction fit was mostly fine but some pieces were sagging so grabbed 50m of barrier plastic and a staple gun and shud gold it



Garage door seemed decent fit so just expanding foamed the edges and gapsand then added foil backed foam to the sections to help insulate it a bi, also helped with reflecting some light





Then picked up a whack of plasterboard for £25 and a lot of free play and osb board. Cut out the timber to leave it for storage up above and then me and a friend set about plasterboarding the ceiling, neither of us having done something like this and hope never to have to do it again







Two access points left then plastered







Another friend kindly donated a whack of free tube lights and sockets so next up was the spark, 7 double sockets on the walls, one double socket in the 'loft' area where I hope to put a small Compressor eventually and also two lights in 'loft area, security lights outside etc







Some but some of insulation leftover too so they went into the ceiling over the radiator side/over front door and stretched out as much as possible before the ply was screwed down



Two quick coats of cheap white emulsion soaked in quickly followed by two coats of Masonry







Then hated the boiler area as it's dead space so decided to box it in and allow shelving above





Just need to vent it now

And what do you do with your old 50inch from the living room?





And picked up a cheap second hand soundbar with wireless Bluetooth sub so started about kitting out and painted the boiler 'house'







Floor next... dusty and doing my head in, eventually gonna put down rtek mats so picked up garage floor paint in the meantime

First coat down to seal



Second coat came up well enough although I wanted darker grey but this was what there was





And that's pretty much where it is currently, need to take the masking off around the floor edge and have some small trim/skirting to decide whether to paint white or floor colour

Also picked up a small folding workbench to wall mount too

I'm not much of a diy'er tbh prior to this I'd barely hung curtains or pictures around the house but have enjoyed it thus far and it's all been done a fair budget and right time right lilace to pick up materials and pound/bargain shops or b and q own brand tools, working with an old £8 Woolworths jigsaw I bought when I was in school 

Will update when I can or when finished... if it's ever finished...


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking good mate. Some units across the back where the boiler is would be spot on.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not that bothered for units tbh... I've a garden shed and a massive big plastic storage unit for all the kiddies outdoor stuff and junk and then the storage above the garage so want to keep it as minimal as possible seeing as it's not as big as I had ideally hoped for 

I'll put one free standing shelf unit to the right of the roller door for my regularly used cleaning bits and pieces

Everything else can be out of sight


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Fair play, easy to keep tidy then I guess.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like a great space now, with the insulation, and radiator it should be nice to work inside in the winter.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great buddy.......I have the R-Tek flooring down in mine and its superb...check with them for "seconds" as these can be sourced direct from R-Tek for a saving and aren't really seconds if you know what I mean?

I am also looking at the PVC skirting boards they come in grey but have a contrasting insert colour...cheap to buy and easy to fit, but the postage is a set rate and is high for NI...if you fancy splitting postage costs I can send you through some details?


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Mototile do the skirting at £6.99 per 2.5m length with an extra 99p per coloured insert plus VAT...quick Google for it should find it buddy


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

I've already bought a few packs of skirting chief... it's not particularly fancy or anything was just gonna paint it and whack it on for now, need to get the motor sorted in next few weeks for Mot and some serious cleaning after four years off the road

But will have a look at the 'seconds' for now... friend has some rtek stuff that has printed design on em they might do me in meantime till I can gather funds to do it right


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great space is that and I like what you've done so far :thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Picked Up some rtek floor tiles however they have a pattern printed on a majority so started laying them and trying to work some kind of presentable design but it's like a runic cube with the different connections/configurations so that there isn't random lines going all over the place seems to be a great and durable tile tho


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Looking good :thumb: it'll be a nice place to be specially in winter - a lot of sockets ? All you need is a hammock :lol:

Can I ask how much is the R Tek ? looking at getting something decent for my floor !

Love the Cav, I take it it's a GSi 2000 ?

I nearly bought one about 20 years ago - so wish I had


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

The tiles were kindly donated by a friend for some beer tokens, I know they're expensive but the quality is definitely good

Yeah the gsi cav was 2.0 red top fwd and 4x4 150 bhp 91-93 then the turbo 4x4 was 93-95 205 bhp standard

Mines the 93 turbo 4x4


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Love the garage but the cavalier is a beaut. 
Had a "95" sri 16v years ago. Comfortable quick car back then but had the 2.0 ecocrap engine.
Really wanted a red top.

Need more pics of the cavalier please? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah I'd an ecotec Calibra at a time but I found it quite good, not a redtop by any means but it served a purpose and mine was reliable thankfully

My Photobucket account is playing up. But found old link of rebuilding the cav

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260140

And if you like old vaux here's it's pretty sister

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=170983


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks very much. Will take a peek 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon.hunter (Feb 6, 2009)

*nice work*

Hi, great job on the garage, admire your efforts - no task too big!
You might want to check the boiler boxing in - I had something similar a few years ago, and my boiler engineer advised me that if anything were to happen fire-wise within the garage that your insurance company would have issues with surrounding the boiler with inflammable materials.

Good work!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Final layout pretty Much set out just some cutting and slotting together to do now have about thirty tiles Leftover but all printed in some shape or form

This is the only real symmetrical setup I can get but think it's presentable enough


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Floor now down really impressed with the tiles quality would def recommend rtek stuff. With the way some are printed they have had to sit loose as ye connection differed so tried to keep them away from where wheels might be turning etc so hopefully doesn't cause any issues when driven on.

Still undecided as to placing a few right st the entrance where they are floor is visible as with the flat edges ones at he front they won't link into the main floor now altho would be connected side my side.

And hopefully axle stands/jacking doesn't mark/damage so will try with a few spares







Started building the wee workbench but haven't got it fixed to the wall yet


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Great work so far!

Is that rad just running off the standard boiler? thought about chucking one in for my garage but it's a double and I reckon it wouldn't do much, especially with how poor the insulation currently is.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah just linked into the central heating system, tbh it's only running at around setting 2-3 of 5 and kicks out enough heat to lift the temp a nice few degrees, will def be better for long term car storage and working out there


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Workbench sorted and some pipe insulation cut and mounted to protect bumper then workbench secured to wall and cav gave a quick bath


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Great space but I think you need a bigger TV!!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

lol it's the old one from the house about seven year old probably worth very little and not being out to much use, old hifi was gd enuff sound but taking up shelf space so wanted a wee soundbar to wallmount thought may aswell put T.V. TO good use too.

Just got a firestick for it at weekend too, the mrs is trying to get me to take the sofa bed from spare room out to garage now, think she's looking shot of me


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

One of the more rapid fit out's - which don't leave me hanging on for updates!

Very impressive work - I can't wait to have my own space for tinkering. I am chasing estate agents daily!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah moved in last summer but second baby was due nov son between moving baby and Xmas etc and work was Feb/march before I could get started 

Been fairly frantic since then as I need to get the cav mot asap before a trip to England in July all being well


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks really good. Nice job.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice project, it is great to see it progress! 
Good pictures too &#55357;&#56842;
I'm sure fitting it out with thought will look the mutts!

Enjoy m8!


----------

